# New John Deere Utility ATVs and Gator™ Utility Vehicles



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Deere & Company and Bombardier have develop new wheeled utility vehicles and technologies under a strategic alliance announced which was annouced last January 23 2003. 

"Heart of a tractor......pulse of an ATV"  :thumbsup: 

These might be a good choice on the job for those who want something smaller and less costly than the Gator. 

A little background info. on these new models which by the way will be running Bombarier Rotax engines. They are supposed to do better than 50 mph. 

INTRODUCING THE NEW JOHN DEERE UTILITY ATVS


----------

